

The state of consumer productivity - alexschiff
https://medium.com/p/6d48fc6f15b2

======
chaselee
Wouldn't be too surprised if Evernote snagged some cash from a PE firm for a
roll-up strategy in the pursuit of becoming a full productivity suite. At the
same time, Phil Liben talks about not playing a zero-sum game (with the big
boys at least).
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/karstenstrauss/2014/04/03/everno...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/karstenstrauss/2014/04/03/evernotes-
quiet-destruction-of-the-notepad/)

~~~
alexschiff
Nice find, hadn't seen that article. With their release of Food and Hello,
they definitely are looking at being a suite of tools rather than just one.
I'm most interested if they're actually going to release a to do list app, as
they've hinted at for 2 years.

